# our wonderfull police again......



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

driving the van down a pedestrianised street earlier, dropping off empty polystyrene ice kips to a fishmongers in Kilmarnock. ive driven down it thousands of times in the past and think nothing of the two officers walking up towards the van. the male Sargent puts his hand out signalling me to stop.... so I do.

officer: do you know you cant bring a vehicle in here.
me: not that im aware of, aren't vans allowed down here on business?
officer: well if you read the sign at the top it says no vehicles between 4:30 pm and 7:30 am
me: its the other way round. im allowed to come down here at this time, ive been doing it for years with no problems, how else can I get stuff in the shop it doesn't have a back door.
Officer: well seeing its the season of good will im going to let it go this time.
me:I have to come down here every night. how am I supposed to get stuff in the shop if it has no back door...

officer: ( he walks right up to the window right in my face) and sarcastically and slightly aggressively says *WELL YOU BETTER BLOODY MOVE THE SHOP THEN SON*

me: (taken aback) what's the attitude for?
officer: I haven't got an attitude, you have an attitude and as far am im aware you are committing a traffic offence, pull up there ill deal with you in a minuet after I speak to him (another van has pulled up behind me needing in)

10 minuets later he comes back over. can you step out the van.

me: No im fine here thanks. 
officer: look just get out of the van so i can speak to you.
me: no im fine here im not getting out, (its peeing with rain) I know I don't have to.

he tries to open the van by pulling on the handle. ive locked the door when he was at the other van.

me: oi, excuse me. please no not touch my van I am not getting out, ive done nothing wrong. 
officer: can you wind the window down more then (its open a good 6 inches)
me: no im not going to do that as you have just tried to force entry to my van and I don't feel comfortable with it.

it was at this point he noticed I had my camera phone on.....

how his attitude changed and it was OK as long as I was loading or unloading. and we just had "crossed wires" and he thought I was just using the road as a short cut. I had told him right at the start that I was going to the Kilmarnock fishmongers and made it clear that I was aware I could use the road for *commercial* reasons.

his female partner comes over to talk to me as the guy from Kilmarnock fishmongers came over to see what was going on and he is speaking to the male Sargent.

she says again its just crossed wires and jokes about me putting it on youtube, I assure her I wouldn't do that and was only recording it as ive been in the same situation before  where storeys changed and I was just keeping myself right.

they do a pnc check on me and the van and im on my way......

it never should have come to this, there was absolutely no need for him to be aggressive towards me or aggravate the situation, you have to wonder how many situations he creates out of nothing being an arsehole to people going about their daily business.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

As Clarkson would say "POWER!" lol


----------



## bluush (Feb 24, 2010)

Don't think it's going to be too long till all the police are "camera'd" guess it will protect both sides.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

bluush said:


> Don't think it's going to be too long till all the police are "camera'd" guess it will protect both sides.


fantastic idea.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds a bit fishy to me. :wink: What does the sign say and mean?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> Sounds a bit fishy to me. :wink: What does the sign say and mean?


Not actually sure, but I'll check when I'm dropping stuff today.

I think it says no unauthorised vehicles. Never noticed a time on it.

I do 100% know I can go in there as I have a council issued permit stuck to my windscreen. I'm also guessing I was as actually perfectly legal to be there from the start I didn't get a ticket despite all my "attitude" by having the gall to ask him what alternatives I have :roll:

He was going down the road of, you are just using It as a shortcut to "punsih" me for not being grateful for his seasonal gesture of good will. :roll:

A fish van heading to a fish shop.... doesn't take columbo to work out I'm conducting business.

Of course he could have just asked me right at the start, instead of claiming "vehicles are not allowed in here" which they are....

But I want to be really clear on this, I'm not annoyed at the way it was started, anyone can make a simple mistake, It was his aggressive attitude that I had a problem with, it was need less and created a situation. It's not the first time it's happened either.

I'm a guy going about his daily work, not some jakey pleb that's shoplifting ffs


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

You could have at least asked him if he'd found your stolen dustbin yet?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> You could have at least asked him if he'd found your stolen dustbin yet?


I'm just thankful I didn't have a highly illegal stash of eggs in the van this time :wink:

But the van is covered by business insurance, so I guess I was safe on this occasion


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

At least you weren't told "you were driving like a c*** like I was once (and I am a "yes sir, no sir" type of person when dealing with authority).

_my offence that night: overtaking an unmarked V8 cop car driving a Fiat Panda :lol: _


----------



## msnttf10 (Jul 30, 2007)

No doubt there's more to the story....or its been weighted in the story tellers direction.
Police do a great job in 'general' and unless provoked or given attitude to start with wouldn't speak to the public in a negative or combative tone.**

Wonderful btw and sergeant...


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

what a douche

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

msnttf10 said:


> No doubt there's more to the story....or its been weighted in the story tellers direction.
> Police do a great job in 'general' and unless provoked or given attitude to start with wouldn't speak to the public in a negative or combative tone.**
> 
> Wonderful btw and sergeant...


That's idiotic.
Police get aggressive with the public all the time, often for no other reason than to stamp some sort of authority, a quick you tube search will show hundreds of such exchanges. He started getting angry with me even more when I refused to leave my vehicle (which I am 100% within my rights to do so) even resorting quite illegally to attempt open my door without reason. He had just put me in in a state of alarm and I wished to remain in my vehicle, have I done anything wrong here?

I only asked the guy what else I can do to get my van to the shop,.. This is was provoked his aggressive response. Nothing else.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mighTy Tee said:


> At least you weren't told "you were driving like a c*** like I was once (and I am a "yes sir, no sir" type of person when dealing with authority).
> 
> _my offence that night: overtaking an unmarked V8 cop car driving a Fiat Panda :lol: _


Don't be silly, you took an attitude, you must have been doing something wrong, you must have been speeding, you had 14 illegal immigrants in the boot..... The police have a shirty job to do this giving them free reign to be armholes to law abiding citizens. They are all angels who do no wrong and 100% of the time act in a professional manner.

Have I missed anything ???


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm gunna pipe up and throw in a fishy joke just for the Halibut. :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

My dash cam has a microphone in it. So far the only excitement was my wife singing.

The police never turn up when I'm prepared.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Pugwash69 said:


> My dash cam has a microphone in it. So far the only excitement was my wife singing.
> 
> The police never turn up when I'm prepared.


Were you wearing your re-cord-uroy-ing trousers? :wink:


----------



## Samoa (Apr 4, 2014)

Lucky u weren't done for using a phone while driving...


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Samoa said:


> Lucky u weren't done for using a phone while driving...


Is It illegal to use a handheld device with the engine off and the keys removed?

No luck involved mate, if he could have done me with ANYTHING I would have been done with it. I know my rights and I know the law.

I don't even think you need the keys removed, but better safe than sorry.

Oh and here's a photo of the sign, as you can see it clearly says I can take a van in there doing business.

And looking at it even is I wasn't doing business I can take a commercial vehicle in as it says permit holders AND vans (van symbol)


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

As long as it was after 4:30 pm looks like you're okay, as you had a permit and a van. At least that's how I read the sign....


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> As long as it was after 4:30 pm looks like you're okay, as you had a permit and a van. At least that's how I read the sign....


yea I was doubly in the right here, hence why I wasn't issued with any tickets even after the threat to "deal" with me.

There was no issues between me or the officer and he was sending me on my way after "letting me off" with absolutely nothing, I just took the hump with his un-needed and slightly aggressive "well you better move the shop then son" comment after I asked him what I can do to get to the shop if im not allowed down in the van, I wasn't giving any "attitude" it was a valid question, its a long row of shops on a pedestrianised street. to unload the van from a road would be impractical as the nearest one is 500 yards away.

I probably did become awkward with him after he did this. refusing to cooperate by not getting out the van and filming him for eg. but i'm not one to take crap from anyone when i'm in the right, especially some bully boy police officer.

I think they get used to yes sir, no,sir, 3 bags full sir. i know they must take some monumental crap from some real scumbags, but it does NOT give them the right to abuse people willy nilly.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

So is that "except for (disabled)" - AND - "for loading by permit holders" - AND - "(goods vehicles) between 4:30 pm - to - 10:30am" or does that mean the permit holders and/or disabled are also restricted to that time-span? Either way you are clear between those times but these signs can be confusing.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> So is that "except for (disabled)" - AND - "for loading by permit holders" - AND - "(goods vehicles) between 4:30 pm - to - 10:30am" or does that mean the permit holders and/or disabled are also restricted to that time-span? Either way you are clear between those times but these signs can be confusing.


yea the officer that pulled me over was certainly confused by it :lol:

as for police changing attitude when they realise they are on camera and cant get away with threats and intimidation... check these two out... his reaction is priceless (6:07)

I love the threats to "arrange transport" (3:25) to arrest the fella and accusing him of having "mental health issues" (1:07) and telling the guy "to get his eyes tested" (5:15)

all for a possible minor traffic offence...

but police are only ever completely civil with members of the public.

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

good on yer brian,, fkn halfwit bully boys,,,!!


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

I know this is from the US ..

I also believe the Police in UK are a less attitude bunch then here........





Love the numbers vs Clergy


----------

